# Lake Como Stoppovers..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Starting to look at our route to the ferries at either Venice or Ancona next year.....

Como looks like a logical stoppover en route and I've hopefully identified 2 possible sostas here for a quick overnighter.... 

Autoparco Comense on Via Odelli 
N45.828130 E9.0405670 

Parcheggio Ticosa (?) on Viale Franklyn Delano Roosevelt 
N45.8022390 E9.0838590 

Has anyone used these before or know of any others near Como and close to the E35? 
Not sure when we'll be passing through so campsites no good.

Any comments good or bad appreciated. 

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, haven't stayed there myself, but Autoparco Comense is as close to the autostrada as you'll get.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Eddie, thought I might have been innundated with replies as it seems like a very handy stoppover. :lol: 

Anyone else visited either of these?

Pete


----------

